# URU: Ages Beyond Myst (+ SCREENSHOTS)



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 3, 2006)

Who has this game? And if you have it, would you like to help me solve it? Lol...

[size=small]I found a big helpful walk-through on gamefaqs.com, but I'm stuck in the prison of Gahreesen because I touched the linking stone to there from Teledahn first before going there through the book and finding a different journey cloth first. *EDIT: Figured it out!* Also, in the desert world (forget what it's called), I can't get the lousy geyser stoppers to work. I've tried walking on them, running on them, bumping into them, and jumping on them, and nothing seems to work. Do they need to be nudged against or something? *EDIT: Figured it out!*

Now my prob is with the damn fireflies. Any help appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Emerson (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: URU: Ages Beyond Myst*

I loved the original Myst, but I never followed the series after that. I've never even heard of this one. :<


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: URU: Ages Beyond Myst*

i wish i had this game. my pc can't support it. and they don't have it for ps2 or nothing. you lucky dog you. but if you give me some time i can probably find the info you need. since nothing can out search me. ask damaratus he'll back me up. atleast he better....


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE:  URU: Ages Beyond Myst*



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> I loved the original Myst, but I never followed the series after that. I've never even heard of this one. :<



It's absolutely fabulous, definitely a good buy. It's a 3D first-person game, and while that sounds hokey the graphics are actually pretty awesome. I'll take a few screenshots next time I play and post them up here.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 3, 2006)

*RE: URU: Ages Beyond Myst*

Here are two recent screenshots from Uru in the age of Gahreesen.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: URU: Ages Beyond Myst*

*drool* wow.... i must have that game...... ever since i beat the first three i've been wanting to play this one. on a side note how do you take a screenshot of something? if you don't mind me asking cuz i'm dumb as a brick sometimes...


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: URU: Ages Beyond Myst*

You hit the 'print screen' or 'prtscn' button on your keyboard, then open up photoshop or MSpaint and hit 'paste'. Print Screen is sort of a copy n' paste kind of thing.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: URU: Ages Beyond Myst*

oh....so that's what that button is for. thanks for that.
edit: i can't remember how that story i posted turned out. i haven't read it in a while and it's older than the other one i had before you revised the thread.
edit: due to the coolness of those screenshots i rate this thread a 4.  ^@^


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: URU: Ages Beyond Myst*

Another Screenshot...





edit: By the way, this 'world' becomes daytime too, only I came accross this scene in the nighttime. It's actually a pain in the ass since I couldn't see anything and there's this dark tunnel I have to go through, but I found some glowing fireflies that follow you if you do something just right and that may help. I'll take a screenshot of that and post it next when I have it figured out.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 10, 2006)

The same scene, from the other side, at dusk:


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Xax (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow, the series has gone a long way from being a really really big hypercard stack.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 12, 2006)

i just wish for one thing in ths game series. just one thing.
instead of moving by clicking the edges of the screen (which takes forever) i'd like to be able have the ability to walk/run and jump and climb and all that good stuff like a regular game. sure the scenery is better this way but it makes the game too long and can cause serious load glitches. i had one tiny scratch on part 3 and when i got to the final stage it kept freezing during the end puzzle when i tried to interact with it. it had to do with these tapestry symbols. (i knew the answer to it) and opening an ice shield. 

but it seems i'm way off topice right now so to re-rail the thread i shall look for some stuff that can help you. i will however need too know what book/world your in and exactly where you are in there dana. i can't promise anything but if anyone can find your answer it's me. or someone else who's good at finding things.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 13, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i just wish for one thing in ths game series. just one thing.
> instead of moving by clicking the edges of the screen (which takes forever) i'd like to be able have the ability to walk/run and jump and climb and all that good stuff like a regular game.



Actually, URU's controls work exactly that way. You use the mouse to walk through the world, you can run, several of the puzzle involve figuring out how to jump from one place to another with perfect timing, you have to climb ladders, etc. It's not like the old Myst games where you click and then the screen just changes, in URU the scenery moves with you.


And I just beat the game yesterday so really if anyone else has any questions they can let me know.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 13, 2006)

oh really? thas great. i wish it wasn't just for pc though. anyway you went and beat it huh?


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 14, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> oh really? thas great. i wish it wasn't just for pc though. anyway you went and beat it huh?



Yes. It was rather anti-climatic and I had to use gamefaqs.com to figure out a good half of the puzzles but it was still a really good play. And hey the mouse handling is pretty easy, it's still worth it buying it for PC. I think they *may* have it on Playstation...? Not sure. But yeah. Good game.


----------

